# Dutch never gets tired of indoor play. EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok Dutch is about 1.5 years old. He is great at night when we go to bed. Hes right in the bed. Snuggling, snoring, under a blanket and loves being cuddled. Thats from 9pm to 7am or so. 

During the day we let him play outside with us alot. Goes for walks. He is great and runs about playing ball, fetch whatever. He even calmed down with my 3 yr old to the point they can play together often outside without him being knocked down. After some time Dutch gets calm and will dig a hole or lay down and stretch in the grass.

The dreaded indoor play times. We let him out of the crate and he will play ball or eat a treat. Once the treat is done or ball playing is done he goes to the next toy. NEVER STOPPING. I was wondering why. I mean its been 1-2 hours of him running wild and he still goes. Energizer Bunny to the extreme. Never just sitting or taking a break. Why does he take breaks outside and sleep well at night but never a calm second free in the house?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Does he spend the majority of his time inside with the ability to roam around, or is he usually outside or crated during the day? I'm betting that being out of the crate while indoors is just really exciting for him. The more it because a "normal" thing, I bet he will calm down more inside. 

That being said, Ruby is often wandering and only sleeps if I am sitting down with her. If I am moving about, so is she.


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

I found that my 11 month-old V, Cashew does really well inside the house, if he gets to run, like really run with other dogs, every day. 

Twice @week he goes hiking with a pack of dogs with our Hiker Guy for a good half a day. (Also gives me two days off)! 

The other days, I take him to the local dog park, & he runs his butt off non-stop for hour & half. We have been doing this since he was 4 months old, which really made him a very socialized little guy. I take him in the morning and late afternoon. 

Other family members randomly take him for walks, but the running is what really keeps him calm indoors.

He is never crated, & very well behaved. 

I hope this gives you some ideas on what may help.


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Our 8 month old pup is similar in the house. He can hike 5 miles or play for hrs with his dog friends come home sleep for a half hour then want to start all over again. Our breeder told us early on to be sure the our dog was respectful in the house with no rough play, nervous pacing or doing zoomies. We heeded her advice. She has 5 Vizslas and they all are well behaved and calm inside her home. 

Lincoln has two kennels, one in our bedroom and one in our kitchen/living space. He is kenneled periodically with a chew treat during the day in the kitchen area. He needs this time alone to learn to calm himself. He sometimes whines for a brief period but I ignore it and he stops. He likes both his kennels and goes in them freely. Our breeder refused to pick up any of her pups until they were sitting so he was well on his way to learning self control and we were very appreciative of her guidance.


----------

